# Are you Physically capable of surviving? Yes, you Lumpy!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

How to exercise for the apocalypse when you hate exercising
Posted on December 29, 2014 by Thomas Miller Views: 29
0 Shares
walkers
title
Personal Liberty Poll
Exercise your right to vote.

There are many concerns that accompany trying to be prepared for a disaster and physical fitness are one of those concerns. The common theory is that if there is some sort of collapse, manual labor will be the norm and transportation will be human- or animal-powered. This makes physical conditioning important if you want to be best suited for such work and even have the best chance of surviving illness or disease. But there is one problem.

I hate exercise! I shouldn't say that I outright hate all exercise, just most of it. My guess is that I am not alone on this issue. The ironic thing is that I love how I feel after I exercise and the endorphins are flowing, but I hate the process that it takes to get to that point. In reality, it is just the type of exercise that bothers me. There are plenty of things I do enjoy doing to that also have exercise value, it is just a matter of finding something that you enjoy. Don't forget, it is always important to remember to check with your healthcare provider before starting or changing your exercise routine.

Here are a few minimally torturous ways to exercise and get fit before the onset of a disaster.

Walking

The most basic of all forms of exercise, walking, is a great way to not only burn some calories but also get out and see things. It is also nice to get some fresh air. As simple as walking is, it is the activity that most people can participate in and, as long as the distance is not excessive, most people don't mind participating. It is a great place to get started with an exercise routine.

The very popular video below highlights the preventive-health benefits of walking. The video states that overall, walking only 30 minutes a day can reduce dementia and Alzheimer's by 50 percent, diabetes by 58 percent, anxiety by 30 percent and depression by 47 percent.

In a survival situation, the added benefit of being in better shape can only be improved by the fact that healthcare will be minimally available, and the preventive measure of exercise will pay huge dividends.

Hiking

If you are interested in taking your walking to the next level, hiking is a great way to not only get some exercise but also get used to carrying around your bug out bag (BOB). This provides an opportunity to get a good feel for if you have too much weight in your BOB or maybe if you even have the ability to add another couple of items. The other thing that I really enjoy about hiking is the ability to get out in nature, see something new and cover different types of terrain. Hiking is also a great family or social activity for groups.

Biking

I find that riding a bike can be a great way to get some exercise without the constant monotony of jarring my feet into the pavement repeatedly (running). It also seems like I am actually getting somewhere because I can cover a lot more ground on my bike. The distance that I can cover also makes a bicycle a more practical selection for an alternate means of transportation. In addition to riding a bike for fun and fitness, a bike can be a great way to commute to work or get some of your errands done on the weekend. Bikes are also a natural selection for the family that wants to do something fitness-related together but has varying abilities within the family.

Sports

I don't know what it is, but it there is something that makes sports a lot more fun and somewhat less like exercise. Even though I will run until I sweat and my asthma flares up, I still enjoy exercise when it is part of an organized sporting event. Even if your best days are behind you, there are still some ways to get involved in sports. If you have kids that are in sports, consider either practicing with your child or volunteering as a coach to get some exercise. There are many community and recreational sports leagues that are run through local government, civic organizations or churches. If you can't find something that meets your needs, start a sports league of your own.

Geocaching

Geocaching is an activity that can serve more than one purpose if you are preparing to survive a difficult time. Not only is it a way to get exercise, but it also provides a chance to hone your navigation skills. For those who are not familiar, geocaching is the practice of outdoor orienteering while searching for a hidden cache that contains small trinkets and a logbook. Once a geocache is found, the finder will log their find in the logbook and then exchange a trinket or toy before caching the geocache again.

Take the stairs

It sounds simple, but that's because it is! Taking the stairs instead of riding the elevator can burn more calories than you may think. According to scientists from the University of Roehampton in London, climbing 25 flights of stairs will burn up to 300 calories if the stairs are climbed one at a time. This is nothing to quickly dismiss as most of us who work or live in a multi-story building or home can easily accomplish this over the course of a week. Of course, there is always the opportunity for you to go to the mall and get your steps in.

Mow the grass

Not only can mowing the grass keep your yard from looking like crap, it can be considered aerobic activity if you choose to use a push mower. This is something to consider the next time you are looking for a new lawn mower. If you currently have someone else cut your grass, consider making the move to maintain your own lawn and get the added benefit of exercise to go along with your sense of accomplishment.

How much exercise is enough?

There is rarely ever any conversation about exercising too much. The point that is usually made is people not exercising enough. It is possible, though, to participate in too much exercise. Perhaps it would be best to start with what a good minimum amount of exercise is. On a weekly basis, the average adult should complete one of the three options below:

5 hours per week of moderate-intensity aerobic exercise and two or more days per week of muscle-strengthening activities.
25 hours per week of vigorous-intensity aerobic exercise and two or more days per week of muscle-strengthening activities.
A combination of moderate- and vigorous-intensity aerobic exercise and two or more days per week of muscle-strengthening activities.
This is the minimum level of exercise recommended by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. It is also notable that the aerobic exercise does not need to be in large chunks of time and that exercising for 10 minutes at a time when added together can be sufficient.

Exercising too much can be just as, if not more, dangerous than not exercising at all. Some of the reasons to be mindful of not exercising too much include:

The risk of injury.
Not providing your body adequate time to recover.
Skipping other obligations or missing other opportunities.
You exercise so much to make up for eating too much.
One of the greatest additional benefits to the select forms of exercise above is the fact that no gym membership is required. For me this means two things: money saved and not feeling like I need to compete with anyone or look a particular way. After all, isn't it about being in better shape if times get tough?

The most important thing to remember is that no matter what, those who are prepared for tough times will be much more likely to survive. This goes for physical readiness just as much as it does for mental readiness or the actual stockpiling of food, water and other equipment.

-Thomas Miller
How to exercise for the apocalypse when you hate exercising | Personal Liberty


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Physically condition is no doubt a deciding factor in all areas of your life. While I am sure I cussed it many years of Army PT has paid off for me . Latter as a leader there were two choices. Sit back and coast or set the standard . I went with the second option and made sure I could always hang. Yes it paid off and I am still enjoying the benefits.
Today I use the treadmill , just so much easier time wise. Every Motel I say at has good to excellent work out rooms. Few excuse not to get some work out time in. 
Do something anything is better than nothing and build on it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SOOO TRUE!!!! I'm sure all of you guys have BOBs but how many of you can hike with a 50lb bag on your back? Funny how most worry far more about collecting things but don't take care of the very thing that they are trying to save. hehe


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

BTW....Geocaching is great fun!!! I take my son out looking for these like it's a treasure hunt. It gets us out and moving with a added bonus of some problem solving and navigation skills. You can download a very easy to use app that will tell you where Geos are all over the world!!! Check it out!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> BTW....Geocaching is great fun!!! I take my son out looking for these like it's a treasure hunt. It gets us out and moving with a added bonus of some problem solving and navigation skills. You can download a very easy to use app that will tell you where Geos are all over the world!!! Check it out!!!


We used to do it all the time when I lived in the city. It was alot of fun! Some of those people are very clever how they hide the caches. Sadly there is no interest in it out here. Too much private land.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Most people take good health and mobility for granted. I did until earlier this year when I was diagnosed with Polymyalgia Rheumatica.
It took my doctor and a specialist over a month to figure out what I had because I am a non-typical candidate for the disease (too young/wrong sex). I went from being a normally active adult male to having my wife put on my socks and dress me in the mornings because I could not lift my arms or legs with out pain. Getting out of bed was agony and I was in constant pain all day and night, at it worst I could not button my own pants. I would not wish that mess on anyone. I was on meds from February to November of this year and I am just now getting back to being myself again. 

I may sound nutty but I thank God for giving me a glimpse into what a lethargic lifestyle could do to me in another 25-30 years. Once I am totally released I plan to get back into enjoying jogging and being outdoors again. It was a very painful lesson but one i will take to heart.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> We used to do it all the time when I lived in the city. It was alot of fun! Some of those people are very clever how they hide the caches. Sadly there is no interest in it out here. Too much private land.


Whenever we go on vacation, we make sure to go on a hunt. Our last beach vacation we actually had to dig in the sand to find the treasure!!! The kid thought it was sooo cool! Ok, I did too! lol


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I do not exercise - more then is required for work (building towers, moving tower sections, loading and unloading trucks0 and taking carry of fire wood at home and chasing kids, and carrying groceries, walking through woods hunting... etc

Being in shape is a good thing... I am not in shape and frankly I am not overly worried.... With 3 kids under 7 it will be impossible for me to take them on a hike for miles or take enough stuff for us to last long..... we will BUG IN or take a vehicle...

I do not see an event that would have me humping a pack or doing the things I did when I was younger


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not exercise - more then is required for work (building towers, moving tower sections, loading and unloading trucks0 and taking carry of fire wood at home and chasing kids, and carrying groceries, walking through woods hunting... etc
> 
> Being in shape is a good thing... I am not in shape and frankly I am not overly worried.... With 3 kids under 7 it will be impossible for me to take them on a hike for miles or take enough stuff for us to last long..... we will BUG IN or take a vehicle...
> 
> I do not see an event that would have me humping a pack or doing the things I did when I was younger


EXCUSES!!!! Start working out!! hehe


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> EXCUSES!!!! Start working out!! hehe


21 years in the Military... and YEP I got the bad knees and back to go with it..

BUT HERE YA GO


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been meaning to get back in shape. Even took a "before" photo to compare to the after a few months photo. There just seems to be one more week of overtime that lures me away from it. 

But this February, I'm going to get real serious about it. Really. I mean it. This time.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I've been meaning to get back in shape. Even took a "before" photo to compare to the after a few months photo. There just seems to be one more week of overtime that lures me away from it.
> 
> But this February, I'm going to get real serious about it. Really. I mean it. This time.


I'm about to start P90x3 after the New Year!!! I can't wait!! I feel like a slug right now!!! Damn football!!! You have to drink beer and eat wings!! It's like a rule or something!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never forget. you will never be stronger, meaner and better than the second you no longer care if you live or die as long as you don't fail. There is something inside many people not all. Some call it a demon others an angel what ever it is will turn you into a machine for awhile.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've lifted more weight, run and walked more miles than I care to remember. I've played most every sport known to man and have played most of them well . I can still do anything that needs to be done as well or better than most men half my age. (disclaimer; most "men" half my age are pusses so take that with a grain of salt...but you know what I mean.) 

But, I've also had multiple surgeries/medical procedures on knees, ankles and back. Osteoarthritis has started creeping in to my joints every year. 
I'm well over 50 and can still get done what needs to get done. The damn difference is...endurance and recovery time. Getting old is not for the weak, it does suck at times. 

Like I've said before, Slippy Lodge is my Alamo. My last stand is here. I'll probably die of natural causes here one day. At least I hope so. BUT...If SHTF before that and I'm over run by bad guys I'll either make a mistake early and they'll take me out quickly...or I'll be left standing with a pile of brass at my feet. Then heads will go on Pikes. 

Thanks


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> But, I've also had multiple surgeries/medical procedures on knees, ankles and back. Osteoarthritis has started creeping in to my joints every year.
> I'm well over 50 and can still get done what needs to get done. The damn difference is...endurance and recovery time. Getting old is not for the weak, it does suck at times.
> 
> Thanks


I thought the difference between 45 and 50 was tough. Then I thought the difference between 50 and 55 was tough. THEN I was SURE that things couldn't get worse after 60.
Getting old ain't fer sissies.
At least with my bionic knee I can now walk more than 1/4 mile without searing pain.
The young pups on this board have no idea what awaits them. I didn't. And I have done a lot of manual labor and heavy lifting in my time.

Life's a bitch. But it beats the alternative.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not exercise - more then is required for work (building towers, moving tower sections, loading and unloading trucks0 and taking carry of fire wood at home and chasing kids, and carrying groceries, walking through woods hunting... etc
> 
> Being in shape is a good thing... I am not in shape and frankly I am not overly worried.... With 3 kids under 7 it will be impossible for me to take them on a hike for miles or take enough stuff for us to last long..... we will BUG IN or take a vehicle...
> 
> I do not see an event that would have me humping a pack or doing the things I did when I was younger


I am with you, I do enough moving around at work and carrying and wearing body armor while deployed. You will not catch me running anywhere. 20 years of running in the Army did a number on my knees as well. If trouble come it will find me and a lot of fast flying lead.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Most people take good health and mobility for granted. I did until earlier this year when I was diagnosed with Polymyalgia Rheumatica.
> It took my doctor and a specialist over a month to figure out what I had because I am a non-typical candidate for the disease (too young/wrong sex). I went from being a normally active adult male to having my wife put on my socks and dress me in the mornings because I could not lift my arms or legs with out pain. Getting out of bed was agony and I was in constant pain all day and night, at it worst I could not button my own pants. I would not wish that mess on anyone. I was on meds from February to November of this year and I am just now getting back to being myself again.
> 
> I may sound nutty but I thank God for giving me a glimpse into what a lethargic lifestyle could do to me in another 25-30 years. Once I am totally released I plan to get back into enjoying jogging and being outdoors again. It was a very painful lesson but one i will take to heart.


 Sorry Box of Frogs! I had a lesson in humility too way before my time, with torn tendons in both upper arms. I think you're a guy, so just imagine not being able to tie up your hair into a ponytail or fasten your own bra, LOL. Not to mention wanting the cool relief of going to the pool everyday, but crying and barely moving arms to get on swimsuits.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Coolwater said:


> Sorry Box of Frogs! I had a lesson in humility too way before my time, with torn tendons in both upper arms. I think you're a guy, so just imagine not being able to tie up your hair into a ponytail or fasten your own bra, LOL. Not to mention wanting the cool relief of going to the pool everyday, but crying and barely moving arms to get on swimsuits.


I completely understand Cw.
I hope that you're recovered from that.
It was an eye opener for me. The worst part was the mental game of waiting for the dozens and dozens of test results. When your doctor is testing for Lou Gehrig, Lupus, Lyme, Cancer, Rh Arthritis, etc. None of those being positive is good.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> I completely understand Cw.
> I hope that you're recovered from that.
> It was an eye opener for me. The worst part was the mental game of waiting for the dozens and dozens of test results. When your doctor is testing for Lou Gehrig, Lupus, Lyme, Cancer, Rh Arthritis, etc. None of those being positive is good.


 Man, now I'm really sorry! That certainly must have been a horrible waiting time, worrying if you had those things. I'm sorry too, for thinking I was so bad off when it was only my arms, and your arms and legs all gave you horrible pain. At best though, it seems you have a good wife who helped you and was probably nearly as worried about you as you were. Kindness helps so much. I had no help, husband works all the time, daughter laughed and tried to rush me until I yelled at her.

Wanna hear something funny, Box of Frogs? I've been able to stay underwater longer than anyone else, since I was 8 years old. We lived in a big two-story house and we could see the corner redlight from my brother's corner room. We began challenging each other about who could hold their breath longest, through the 3 colors; we were idiots, but we did it for a year or two. So now, I can still stay underwater longer than even lifeguards at any pool. When I was 10, 11, etc., years old, lifeguards would get betting started on me. Big football players, track guys, etc., would laugh and say, "that skinny little thing?", and pay quarters, dollars, etc., saying no way could I beat them. I did, and made lots of money for a couple of years -- until my mother learned what I was doing. Oh man did I ever get a whipping, and lectures from dad that my heart could stop. So, no more free money, lol. But now, our favorite pool is right next door, a water park with 3 pools and big winding slides. A lap pool there is an L-shaped thing, exactly 4 feet deep. Where the big square drain cage is, it's 4.5 feet deep, and just showing off lots of times, I learned I could hold onto that grate and stand on my hands (supposedly standing), for so long, I usually get the lifeguards' whistles blown at me to stop, come up for air. Last year, old as I am, I was given a 15-minute time out. So, LOL, I still love doing it. This year, tendons nearly healed, I wanted to do it again. I lunged down hard and grabbed for the bars, and came up with a scream. I thought I was going to pass out from the pain, and I guess I bent some, or cried or something, and a lifeguard blew the airhorn and jumped in to save me. Anytime an airhorn goes off there, 5 or 6 lifeguards come running to help if needed. Two of them said, "you again?", another said time out. I was hurting so bad I barely said, shut up. Then I had to go up the stairs out of the pool because I could not pull my weight up at the ladders.

This grew too long somehow, so I'll hurry now. All my husband said was, you need to grow up. HA. We must always, always, try to find cheer and happiness anywhere we can, no matter what we enjoy doing, or how childish it seems to others. I truly hope with all my heart that you will be able to get back to doing joyful things. And if you were still on the meds just last month, I'll bet you'll soon be back to doing the things you enjoy. Are you in a cold location? If you are, maybe join a healthclub with an indoor pool. That would probably help you have an easier, less-painful comeback. It's still pretty hot here, but our pools are still closed until May. Good luck nice guy, and I'm thankful you didn't have one of the worse things wrong with you.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

EXERCISE FOR PEOPLE OVER 60 !

Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side.

With a 5-lb potato bag in each hand, extend your arms straight out from your sides and hold them there as long as you can. Try to reach a full minute, and then relax.

Each day you'll find that you can hold this position for just a bit longer.

After a couple of weeks, move up to 10-lb potato bags.

Then try 50-lb potato bags and then eventually try to get to where you can lift a 100-lb potato bag in each hand and hold your arms straight for more than a full minute. (I'm at this level.)

After you feel confident at that level, put a potato in each bag.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> How to exercise for the apocalypse when you hate exercising
> Posted on December 29, 2014 by Thomas Miller Views: 29
> 0 Shares
> walkers
> ...


Great advice on that. I was getting very dedicated to taking the Shitzu for a walk around the block a few times a week. He loves it and pulls like a sled dog. Will try to get back in the routine after New Years..thanks.


----------

